# Bike computer sensor location, front wheel or rear?



## elhungarian (Oct 24, 2009)

hi all,

I've tried a search and didn't come up with an answer. I'm thinking about getting a bike computer, and was wondering if on a MTB there was a preferred tire to mount the sensor on?

My thoughts:

Front wheel- advantages of -shorter cable length if wired.

Rear wheel- advantages - tire tends to stay on the ground more?
disadvantage - long ugly cable run (if wired)

Even though most bike computers mount on the front I've seen some with rear tire mounting options. Have the wireless ones improved? No more syncing issues etc?
What do you guys think?
Thanks for your replies


----------



## 79Birdman (Sep 19, 2009)

I was in this position not to long ago. My main concern with routing on the front is getting to wire/sensor caught on branches and what not. So I then thought about wireless, but most of the reviews that I read led me to believe that there were more problems with the wireless than with the wired. The only wireless systems that didn't seem to have any problems were the ones that were way out of the price range I wanted to be in. So I bought a wired computer and haven't had any problems with it at all. Plus the wire coils nicely around my brake housing and down the fork.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Jun 1, 2009)

They still make wired units....?  I've had a wireess Cateye for months and it's been trouble free. I went for the front wheel to mount the sensor. Good luck!


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

my cheap bell that i got at walmart works great it was 15 bucks on sale. iv had it on for over a month wireless i have had zero problems withh it


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

people wire them on the rear so that when they put the bike on an indoor trainer they can still use the time/speed/distance/heartrate features to monitor their training.

if you're not gonna do that, then just put it on the front. no real downsides that you wouldn't get with the rear. difference in tire rotation is minimal, unless you spend large portions of each ride doing wheelies.


----------



## elhungarian (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, went to read a few threads in another part of the site and got 4 replies already. This site is great.

Thanks for the responses, I'll have to consider wireless too. 
Keep suggestions/reviews coming!


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think the wireless ones transmit far enough to work on the rear with the computer mounted on the handlebar. I think my Cateye only does 24 or 30 inches, can't remember.


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

I put mine to the rear for the indoor trainer plus when I wheelie for a mile I want it to register!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a cheapo Schwinn wired that has worked fine for months now. I put it on the front.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

If you place the transmitter on the rear it might be too far for the computer to register the signal.

You can get the cat eye micro wirless for $30-$40 on amazon. I ride in the woods and its perfectly safe on the front wheel.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

yeap. front, wireless, never a prob.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a pretty inexpensive (<$20) Bell computer (wired up front) that I swear works great!


----------



## stduoo7 (Sep 19, 2008)

i got a cateye strada wireless ... you can put the unit on the handellbar or stem and very easy to use without button just a click system and you can find for cheap on ebay .. love this small thing ... 

review

ebay


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a wireless Sigma unit that works great. I went with front wheel for ease of transmission. Only issue is that sometimes if I stop for more than a few minutes (long enough to the system to "go to sleep") it doesn't always initiate like it should. Hasn't happened but maybe 2-3 X, but I keep an eye on it.


----------



## SJorgensen (Nov 10, 2009)

I was recently in this same position. I had an old wireless one that mounted on the front wheel. When I went on a night ride I can back and checked the unit that worked great in the day and found that nothing was recorded. I was using a migicshine light and had read that it interfered. When i went by my LBS they said that most lights will do that to the not digital wireless units. my solution was to get the Cateye wired cadence strada, i think is the name. Works great and havent had an issue with night rides anymore. A back light would be nice, but for around 45 bucks I cant complain. And the one button to do everything is real nice. Also simple and easy to mount.


----------

